# McVities chocolate digestive thins



## Amigo (Mar 6, 2017)

Anyone tried these? They're only 4 carbs each and are pretty wafer thin (thickness of an After Eight). Probably not great value at £1.49 @ packet (Asda) but not a massive carb hit for a taste of your favourite biscuit.
I think they do them in milk, plain and some other chocolate flavour like cappacino.

Just seen this...apparently they're 'worse' for you than the original (plus my son would eat 10 at a time!)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4171096/McVitie-s-launches-healthy-Digestive-Thins.html


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 6, 2017)

I've tried them and they were not what I expected........

I expected to go through a few quite quickly but I found them quite dry.....

lower carb is great of course, lol, would rather 2 normal ones though....


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 6, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Anyone tried these? They're only 4 carbs each and are pretty wafer thin (thickness of an After Eight). Probably not great value at £1.49 @ packet (Asda) but not a massive carb hit for a taste of your favourite biscuit.
> I think they do them in milk, plain and some other chocolate flavour like cappacino.
> 
> Just seen this...apparently they're 'worse' for you than the original (plus my son would eat 10 at a time!)
> ...


Hi Amigo. Yes I've tried the DARK CHOCOLATE ones & they are absolutely deliciously delicious  (In fact there is a packet in my cupboard now!) 3.8g carbs per thin of which 1.7g sugars, so I only treat myself to one as a treat to satisfy my sweet tooth now & then .....but I too could eat ten at a time.....or worse still - the whole flippin packet but alas Mrs Self Discipline won't allow me to  x


----------



## Amigo (Mar 6, 2017)

novorapidboi26 said:


> I've tried them and they were not what I expected........
> 
> I expected to go through a few quite quickly but I found them quite dry.....
> 
> lower carb is great of course, lol, would rather 2 normal ones though....



I agree novorapid, they failed to hit the spot for me I'm afraid!


----------



## Amigo (Mar 6, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Hi Amigo. Yes I've tried the DARK CHOCOLATE ones & they are absolutely deliciously delicious  (In fact there is a packet in my cupboard now!) 3.8g carbs per thin of which 1.7g sugars, so I only treat myself to one as a treat to satisfy my sweet tooth now & then .....but I too could eat ten at a time.....or worse still - the whole flippin packet but alas Mrs Self Discipline won't allow me to  x



It's the milk chocolate ones I've got. That link says the cappuccino ones are 16 grams each for the thins which is more than a proper kit kat! 

Edit: typical Daily Mail rubbish reporting...they're actually 4 grams of carb, I checked on the McVitie site.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 6, 2017)

Amigo said:


> I agree novorapid, they failed to hit the spot for me I'm afraid!


Ooops!


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 6, 2017)

Amigo said:


> It's the milk chocolate ones I've got. That link says the cappuccino ones are 16 grams each for the thins which is more than a proper kit kat!


If you fancy dark chocolate Amigo then these are to die for!! Well they are for me! x


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 6, 2017)

But BEWARE of allergens  Soya; Milk & Wheat. May also contain Nuts; Sesame seeds & Egg!


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi again Amigo. The nutritional information I mentioned is written on the side of the packet! Just who or what are we expected to believe then?  haha!  The only way to find out if our bgls are affected.....is to eat one!  then test!!!!! 
Edited.


----------



## Manda1 (Mar 6, 2017)

I brought some and rather enjoyed them probs a little too much so found it hard to just eat one or two .... I won't buy them again as I am not disciplined enough to be sensible I am afraid


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 6, 2017)

Manda1 said:


> I brought some and rather enjoyed them probs a little too much so found it hard to just eat one or two .... I won't buy them again as I am not disciplined enough to be sensible I am afraid


I certainly wasn't disciplined when I saw them tempting me on the shelf Manda!! But honestly - I'm glad I did!!!


----------



## Robin (Mar 6, 2017)

Amigo said:


> That link says the cappuccino ones are 16 grams each for the thins which is more than a proper kit kat!


That must be wrong, the 'per biscuit' doesn't equate in any way to the 'per 100g' column, which isn't much more than the other two.
Tempted to try them, I quite often fancy a little something if the rest of the family are indulging, but don't want a full regular choccy digestive.


----------



## Contused (Mar 6, 2017)

I've tried them and found them very moreish, having difficulty avoiding eating a whole packet.


----------



## Manda1 (Mar 6, 2017)

Contused said:


> I've tried them and found them very moreish, having difficulty avoiding eating a whole packet.


Same here x lol x I started giving them to the grandchildren to stop myself x lol x


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 6, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Just seen this...apparently they're 'worse' for you than the original (plus my son would eat 10 at a time!)
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4171096/McVitie-s-launches-healthy-Digestive-Thins.html


What else do you expect from the _Fail_?  On Friday they will probably be saying that these bikkies cause cancer (or cure it, depending on which way the wind is blowing that day)...


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 6, 2017)

robert@fm said:


> What else do you expect from the _Fail_?  On Friday they will probably be saying that these bikkies cause cancer (or cure it, depending on which way the wind is blowing that day)...


Oh you are awful robert@fm


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 6, 2017)

The thing is folks - just who am I kidding? Tbh I'm doing my level best to keep on top of my bgls _for my own health sake_ - yet I creep into my kitchen to sneak choccy bicky from secret tin or jar in kitchen cupboard - or some other hideaway place beknown only to myself & guzzle speedily & greedily one or two said bickys before returning to the living room & family, looking as innocent as a new born babe and wearing a slightly lopsided smile on my face as i wipe the last remains of chocolate from the corners of my mouth! Why do I do it I hear some of you ask? I allow myself a 'treat' now & then - I need to and then I adjust my dietary menu accordingly to make allowances for my temporary downfall & to stablise my bgls. Sorry peeps, i'm just poking a little fun at myself at my own expense in the hope this will bring a smile to those who are in need of a little cheer! x


----------



## Carolg (Mar 11, 2017)

wirralass said:


> The thing is folks - just who am I kidding? Tbh I'm doing my level best to keep on top of my bgls _for my own health sake_ - yet I creep into my kitchen to sneak choccy bicky from secret tin or jar in kitchen cupboard - or some other hideaway place beknown only to myself & guzzle speedily & greedily one or two said bickys before returning to the living room & family, looking as innocent as a new born babe and wearing a slightly lopsided smile on my face as i wipe the last remains of chocolate from the corners of my mouth! Why do I do it I hear some of you ask? I allow myself a 'treat' now & then - I need to and then I adjust my dietary menu accordingly to make allowances for my temporary downfall & to stablise my bgls. Sorry peeps, i'm just poking a little fun at myself at my own expense in the hope this will bring a smile to those who are in need of a little cheer! x


Better watch or you will get chocobreathalysed or at least someone may sneak up on you for a cuddle and you'll be sussed.

Talking about cheating, I went to local garden centre with my friend and we both ordered afternoon tea. As of course it was a ? Non diabetes day, we decided to have a sandwich and scone. Arrived were cups, plates, knives and a very tall cake display with small scones and also tray bakes. That will teach us to read the menu. We were offered to take extras home, but declined. Mmm the fruit tea was delicious and at least sin free. I'm home now, slumped in the chair, with no intention of anything else to eat today


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 11, 2017)

Carolg said:


> Better watch or you will get chocobreathalysed or at least someone may sneak up on you for a cuddle and you'll be sussed.
> 
> Talking about cheating, I went to local garden centre with my friend and we both ordered afternoon tea. As of course it was a ? Non diabetes day, we decided to have a sandwich and scone. Arrived were cups, plates, knives and a very tall cake display with small scones and also tray bakes. That will teach us to read the menu. We were offered to take extras home, but declined. Mmm the fruit tea was delicious and at least sin free. I'm home now, slumped in the chair, with no intention of anything else to eat today


Haha! My youngest grandson gives me plenty of hugs but i shall miss them when he goes to Uni later this year, Ah!


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 12, 2017)

McVities dark chocolate digestives used to be one of my go to foods for hypo fixing following up a couple of Dextro tabs. Happy days...


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 12, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> McVities dark chocolate digestives used to be one of my go to foods for hypo fixing following up a couple of Dextro tabs. Happy days...


You still up Mike, thought you'd be tucked up in bed by now! I still adore dark choc digestives but only as a treat once in a while. Oh why do I have to have diabetes? It's the ruin of my life, so many restrictions - but for the better I suppose


----------



## Lols (Mar 17, 2017)

I tried them....in all 3 flavours and are far too many


----------

